# Popular Mechanics find...



## Cedge (Aug 20, 2007)

The local literacy group holds a huge used book sale once a year. It's held in what was once an indoor shopping mall and you can hardly move when the crowd is digging among the old books.  We wound up in this mad throng saturday morning and I finally got back to the technical and hobby sections after being battered by soccer moms and grumpy husbands...LOL. 

I found nothing of interest in either place, but as I was passing a table marked "published before 1960" I spotted a group of 6 books which were taped into a bundle and marked at $5.00. What I'd found was the 1st 6 volumes of an unknown number of Popular Mechanics "Do it Yourself" encyclopedia from 1955, the year I was born. 

There are a number of machinist related articles and I'm still thumbing through them. It's a hoot to look back at the technology and the things available to the general public that would get you investigated these days.


Definitely an entertaining find and one I'll be adding to as I can find more of them.


Addendum: 
I just visited Ebay and bought the whole collection of 12 volumes.  There are about 3 more sets being offered if anyone is interested.  There are several items in the ones I have that I'll be wanting to build for my own shop, including a motoroized filing table.  No engine pans so far, but enough tooling ideas to keep me busy for a while.

Steve


----------



## tattoomike68 (Aug 20, 2007)

I love them books, I did have the amateur craftsman encyclopedia. it was old like the late 30's. It was great it had plans for everything from boats to steam engines or a foundry.

I will have to dig through my stuff and find that book. 

I like hit up used book stores. I found a "marks' standard handbook for mechanical engineers" seventh edition for $6. Its a big trick book.


----------



## rake60 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have more old manuals, magazines and books than I could ever hope to
look through in my lifetime.  When I see more I'll be buying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Awww why not!


----------



## lugnut (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a couple of old books that I dig out once in a while for a peek.  The one I use most is "Manual of Formulas, recipies, methods and Secret Processes"  Copyright 1932.  the Metals section goes into detail how to color and stain metals.  Love it
The other one is dated 1903 and another collection of old house hold formulas and ways to keep your house clean, safe and stuff I never knew about  
Mel


----------



## tattoomike68 (Aug 20, 2007)

Ingenious Mechanisms for Designers and Inventors is a great 4 book set, I had #2 I think at one time. (if I can find it)  :x


----------



## Cedge (Aug 20, 2007)

One voume has information of heat treating metals for hardness as well as for coloration. Another has information on cyanide free plating, drilling tricks and even building a pretty complex milling, using plumbing fittings for the frame.  I'm totally lost in time once I open one of them.  

The section on building kiddie cars is right out of the "Little Rascals" comedies, complete with the washing machine motor. I can understand the need to buy more when you find them...(grin)

Steve


----------



## Cedge (Sep 3, 2007)

Peteski
I'd bet I don't have to guess if you are enjoying them. My full set should be here sometime this week, I hope. There are already a couple of projects on the slate which were found in the ones I  have now.

Steve


----------

